# What kind of rock?



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

What kind of rock do all you use in your tanks? I'm trying to decide between lace rock and river rock.

What does everyone else use?


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Ilike river rock for the smoothness


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm using Rose Quartz I bought from someone for cheap.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have some granite and sand stone in the 75g, roundish river rock in the 55g and holey rock and rainbow rock in the 30g and 29g


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

hmmm...so many choices :lol:

What about rocks you use in tang tanks? Does anyone know what kind of rock, or some kind of counterpart, is found naturally in lake tang?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm using black lace rock over #1 crushed coral with 50/50 10k/actinic lighting, effect is this:










I would imagine - based around what I've read about Lake Tang - that most of the rock found in it is volcanic, though it's probably been smoothed quite a bit over the years by water currents.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I use River rocks in some tanks, Lava/Volcanic rock in others and made the mistake of buying feather rock. I tossed out the feather rocks, and added smoother river rocks.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I would imagine - based around what I've read about Lake Tang - that most of the rock found in it is volcanic, though it's probably been smoothed quite a bit over the years by water currents.


No, its not volcanic!

I use river rocks. Volcanic rock can be dangerous because its sharp.

Pics from the lake:
http://www.tanganjikazucht.de/pics/reis ... amaswa.jpg
http://www.tanganjikazucht.de/pics/reis ... imaswa.jpg


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Wasn't the lake created by a volcano somthing like 20 million years ago?

I was just watching Jewels Of The Rift and everything around the rock dwellers looks like black river rock with pourous surface.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

hmm..those pics are pretty...the ones from the lake. I can't seee the other one because I"m at school.

It looks like irregular shaped river rock...maybe I can recreate it using smoothish pieces of lace rock. ...


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

A quote from Wikipedia about the Rift Lakes


> The East African Rift came into being approximately 40 million years ago as the African tectonic plate began to split. Lakes such as Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika have formed in the various valleys of the rift zone, including the huge Lake Victoria.


They are basicly collection basins where the sliding techtonic plates left depressions.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Fishbguy said:


> What kind of rock do all you use in your tanks? I'm trying to decide between lace rock and river rock.
> 
> What does everyone else use?


I prefer rocks that sink . It all boils down to what you think looks good. I'm probably going to try to find something like lace rock, just because my tank is smallish (29 gallons) and I think it takes more space to get the right "look" with a smoother rock.

-Rick


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't think my F1 tangs mind that I didn't get them rocks that mimic Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I think that I'll go with lace rock because the tank is smaller (29 gallons) and I am having trouble in my 40 tall (same foot print as a 29) using slate.


----------



## castor (Jan 11, 2003)

I just go down to a lake near me and get all my rocks for free... clean and sterilize and you are good to go. With all of your back door open to you, depending on where you live you have a pretty good selection open to you and to me ends up making a more natural looking tank, than one with all rocks the same exact color and makeup. Just me though, some of my first mentors were very much for very natural tanks and setup several tanks by going to the stream behind their house and and collecting everything for the tank - gravel, rocks, driftwood and stream 'litter' and water. Made for an amazing looking tank. A lot would cry foul as it could introduce parasites and such... but the fish that are F0 come from nature with all these parasites and all. It is a risk to introduce a pest though so that route is more for seasoned hobbiests as why if you collect rock from lakes/streams I do say to sterilize them to be safe.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

River rock :thumb:


----------



## willyt (May 30, 2006)

I have a 90 gl Tang tank, previously kept Malawi. I used alot of Lace rock. It is attractive but all the crevices in the surface hold alot of sediment and debris. I have stated weeding it out and replacing it with Texas holly rock. Interesting rock with numerous holes and tunnels. It also has a haed smooth surface. Another thing that i have experienced with Lace rock is that it becomes pretty brittle after a long period....... I also have a very large piece of Floida field stone, a type of lime rock, helps with the ph with no problems,,,, 2 years in the tank, now.


----------



## Matt54 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pics from the lake:
http://www.tanganjikazucht.de/pics/reis ... amaswa.jpg
http://www.tanganjikazucht.de/pics/reis ... imaswa.jpg[/quote]

so what type of rock is in the picture ???


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Matt54 said:


> Pics from the lake:
> http://www.tanganjikazucht.de/pics/reis ... amaswa.jpg
> http://www.tanganjikazucht.de/pics/reis ... imaswa.jpg
> 
> so what type of rock is in the picture ???


Bigger-than-will-fit-in-my-tank rocks 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

I use river rocks. I boil water and fill a bucket, and leave em. Then I do it again. Twice. Then I put em in the tank. No problems. Price is good as well!!!!


----------

